# A Thread For T5HO Bulb Comparisons



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Good info to have... thanks~


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

Beautiful tank. How long are you running your lights?


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you. I have a Flora Sun, but that TrueLumen Flora looks nice. Less pinkish color.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

DayOlder said:


> Beautiful tank. How long are you running your lights?


Thank you  Currently the fixture is 6" above the surface, ~24" above the substrate. I started out with 6 hours/day, bumped it to 7 a couple weeks ago. Sorta taking it slow, Ive had the light probably a month and a half. I would like to eventually do an 8 hour photo period, even if it means raising it a bit more. 




Squrl888 said:


> Thank you. I have a Flora Sun, but that TrueLumen Flora looks nice. Less pinkish color.


Yeah I really like that bulb. It's actually rated 6700K, but as you can see it's pretty red. Not sure how that works exactly. I had a 2 bulb fixture before this one and the TL Flora was always a staple along with whatever else. Really nice color rendition.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

burr740 said:


> Thank you  Currently the fixture is 6" above the surface, ~24" above the substrate. I started out with 6 hours/day, bumped it to 7 a couple weeks ago. Sorta taking it slow, Ive had the light probably a month and a half. I would like to eventually do an 8 hour photo period, even if it means raising it a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I really like that bulb. It's actually rated 6700K, but as you can see it's pretty red. Not sure how that works exactly. I had a 2 bulb fixture before this one and the TL Flora was always a staple along with whatever else. Really nice color rendition.


I'll have to give that bulb a shot! I have a 2 bulb fixture now too and I run a Fluval/Hagen life-glo and a FloraSun. The FloraSun is just a bit too pink and the life-glo doesn't completely cover that reddish hue it imparts on the tank. 
Also, you should try out the Life-Glo bulbs by Fluval (previously Hagen). They have a nice color and good rendition IMO.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

burr740 said:


> Not sure how that works exactly. I had a 2 bulb fixture before this one and the TL Flora was always a staple along with whatever else. Really nice color rendition.


Kelvin (K) rating is an average of the bulbs' spectrum. So if it has 50% blue (10kish) + 50% red(2Kish) for example, you will have a 6k bulb (10k + 2K / 2). So a 6k bulb can be white (equal amounts of RGB) or pink (blue + red) or anything in between depending on the spectrum used. In this sense, kelvin rating isn't very meaningful; averagely though, low K bulbs are warmer/more yellowish, and high K bulbs are whitish/bluish. Kelvin rating also has no information on color rendering index (i.e. a 5000k bulb with only red and blue spectrum may not show green/orange colors well. Similarly many 6500k daylight bulbs do not show reds well, so we add the pink bulbs to supplement red light that makes red plants pop more).


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That is a good explanation, Dennis. Thanks!



Squrl888 said:


> Also, you should try out the Life-Glo bulbs by Fluval (previously Hagen). They have a nice color and good rendition IMO.


Actually have a T8 Life-Glo on a low tech 20L, big fan. I will probably try the T5 sometime in the future.


----------



## danellis1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comparison 
i started running the same style fixture 2 weeks ago 
the question i was wondering being this seems to be a much brighter fixture than what im used i far do you have it suspended from the substrate 

I have a 75 with the fixture about 6 inches above the tank as im starting to get some algae growth on my anubias i have raised it before it gets out of hand 

Thanks any info would be much appreciated


----------



## Onyx165 (Jul 16, 2013)

Great thread. There's lots of bulb comparisons out there for reefers, so its good to see some plant/daylight bulb mixtures. 

Anyone out there tried using the Giesemann midday and flora bulbs? I'm curious how they stack up compared to the others, particularly the giesemann flora vs the trulumen.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

danellis1229 said:


> Thanks for the comparison
> i started running the same style fixture 2 weeks ago
> the question i was wondering being this seems to be a much brighter fixture than what im used i far do you have it suspended from the substrate
> 
> ...


Mine is also 6" above the surface, ~ 24" from the sub. I started with a 6 hour photo period, now doing 7, sorta taking it slow. It's pretty common for anubias to get algae on older leaves, because they grow so very slow. If it's just a little bit you're talking about, you may just have to deal with it. If it's a lot, or you're having other algae problems, then it may be too much light, or some other issue like a nutrient deficiency. Im just going to assume you're injecting CO2. Running this type of light within any reasonable distance definitely requires it.


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Perfect! thank you!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

This addition is courtesy of flyinruf, who posted the Giesemann Flora and their new Tropica in this thread. Thanks for the pics!



flynruff said:


> Installed today, along with a trim.
> Tank looks a little brighter, have to wait and see how things grow.
> The aquaflora is not quite as pink as the zoomed.
> 
> ...


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Found these while reading through one of Tom Barr's old journals 120 Gal ADA...

Pics courtesy of zergling


(Top)
GE 6500K
ATI Aqua Blue Special
ATI Purple Plus
UVL AquaSun
(Bottom)











GE6500K up top, UVL Red Sun at the bottom.


----------



## Daud (Jun 23, 2007)

*Colormax muddy*

1. Giesmann Midday
2. Giesmann Aquaflora
3. Giesmann Aquaflora
4. Colormax


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

This thread is awesome


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Got some new bulbs in today, two TrueLumen Floras and a Zoo-Med Flora Sun. Took some PAR readings using one of Hoppy's 2015 PAR meters. :red-mouth

This is all @ 25", Minimum 5 min warm up.


Old TureLumen Flora with about 18 months of use











New TrueLumen Flora











Surface shot with the two TL Floras, new one on the left, old one on the right (6500K in the middle)












New Zoo-med Flora Sun











Here is a Zoo-med Ultra Sun about a year and a half old











Wow!!











Coralife 10,000K with about 1 month of use :snicker:



















Finally here's a brand new 6500K Plantmax


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 26, 2007)

I know this is an older thread but this seemed like the appropriate thread. I know the red suns have been recommended as a great red spectrum bulb but they seem to be discontinued. I'm curious what the current favorite red bulb would be given that the red suns are not available?


----------



## Onyx165 (Jul 16, 2013)

tefsom85 said:


> I know this is an older thread but this seemed like the appropriate thread. I know the red suns have been recommended as a great red spectrum bulb but they seem to be discontinued. I'm curious what the current favorite red bulb would be given that the red suns are not available?


It won't be quite a pure red, but a 3000k hydroponics bulb (spectralux/GE/etc) will get you close.

3000k spectralux on top, UVL red sun on bottom


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

What is the advantage of a 3000 K bulb? I am always curious to try new combinations.


----------



## Onyx165 (Jul 16, 2013)

touch of sky said:


> What is the advantage of a 3000 K bulb? I am always curious to try new combinations.


TBH I'm not sure if there's any proven benefit. Hydroponics growers usually refer to them as "flowering" or "budding" bulbs.

In the aquarium, its a good supplemental light if you need a warmer look to bring out reds/oranges/yellows. I'd only use it in a 4-bulb or higher fixture since the yellow can be overpowering. Also works well for "blackwater" style biotopes to enhance that tannin tea water look.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 26, 2007)

touch of sky said:


> What is the advantage of a 3000 K bulb? I am always curious to try new combinations.


I'm not an expert on this but the way I am understanding it is that red bulbs encourage plants to color up as a protection mechanism from intense light, similar to how we get tans when exposed to sunlight.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting. I may buy one and experiment. It has amazed me how different bulbs can affect plant growth.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Trying out a new WavePoint Ultra Growth. 











It is extremely blue, and extremely red. Here it's in the middle, 6500K beside it, Trulumen Floras on the outside. 











Unaltered tank pic


----------



## Pyae Sone Maung (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Burr,

How was your WavePoint Ultra Growth bulbs working? 3 years already


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Pyae Sone Maung said:


> Hi Burr,
> 
> How was your WavePoint Ultra Growth bulbs working? 3 years already


Wow this is a blast from the past!

Those bulbs are sort of a weird harsh purple, not very bright. I wouldnt like it as the only "flora" type bulb with just 6500K to go with it.

But it's OK in the mix with other pink and blue bulbs, especially if you're trying to keep PAR levels down.

Actually running one now in back of the Dutch, its a good color over the Buces and lower par helps too










L-R Wavepoint UG, Powerveg 633, ATI purple, 3000K


----------

